# E Collar Training



## mother of vizslas (9 mo ago)

Hey guys, we're wanting a safety net for our recall, our V gets tunnel vision when he spots something he really likes and it's difficult to break his focus. I'm going to retrain recall on a long lead but would also like to try e collar once he is clear on what is needed from him when I recall. Can anyone recommend books/youtube channels to watch and get a better idea of how e collar training should be done? We will be using a trainer for this part but it seems like there are different ways of training with an e collar so I'd just like to familiarize myself with them.

Secondly, I've heard that the stim is less invasive to the dog? Were as the vib and tone might scare them a bit? Any thoughts? With V's being so sensitive I would have though the vib or tone would be enough to break their focus but have you experienced it being to much and a very light stim being better?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’ve only had one out of eight Vizslas, that you could not use tone. He came to me later in life, with a unknown history, other than separation anxiety. Tone would shut him down, but anything that beeped would do the same. 
I’ve heard of others that the containment collars did the same to. As they beep as a warning (before stim) if a dog gets close to the fence. The beep gives them a chance to move away, before they get the stim.
Keep in mind lots of owners use the tone, and/or vibe and it never creates a problem.


----------



## summervizsla (Nov 7, 2021)

Do it! For me, it has been a lifesaver. I used a local dog training company that recommended the mini educator and they came to my house and taught me how to appropriately introduce it and use it. Being educated on how to use it is just as important. I have friends who use an ecollar completely incorrectly and their V knows what the remote does (which equals a recipe for disaster). I follow a guy on Instagram named Tom Davis who I think does a decent job talking about ecollars (Expert Dog Training | About Tom Davis International).


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Aly has an eCollar with beep, vibrate and stimulation. It's been an invaluable tool for her, in accomplishing what you seek, among other things.

For very generalized methods of training with one, I used Youtube as a starting point. I took bits and pieces from different sources and tailored a training regime that fit Aly's other positive reinforcement training methods.

As for utilizing a trainer, I'd want to know specifics of methods he/she might use... and probably most importantly, the trainer employs training ideology consistent with yours.

To date, if Aly sees me grab her eCollar, she gets super excited! I mean rip-roaring, ready to go!

When we're out and she hears "Come!", with or without a {BEEP!}, she can't stop whatever she's doing fast enough and be bolting towards me. Beep is all I ever use (need)... and at this point, it's pretty much only ever used as an infrequent, engineered reminder to pay attention for other commands.


----------



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

We worked with a trainer who showed us how to use an ecollar. I highly recommend that route, but Gun Dog Supply has a decent video they send with ecollar orders. 

The ecollar was a game changer for our one boy, and gives us peace of mind with our other guy. They both come very quickly to a whistle and buzz.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not to veer this conversation off, but a trainer once told us that the V’s are so smart that realize when you have and don’t have the e-collar. While mine loves it and gets excited when it comes out, we were encouraged to put the collar on even when we weren’t using it. To desensitize him from the collar. So we kept it in all day (loose and tight at different times). Anyone else here this advice?


----------

